# JMF Mp3 Abspielen!



## Ardaric (16. Juni 2004)

Wir müssen von der Schule aus einen Mp3-Player in Java Programmieren. Jetzt habe ich die JMF installiert, allerdings finde absolut keine hilfreichen Dukomente. Alles was ich bisher gefunden hab sind nur Applet Beispiele, mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann, da ich nämlich eine AWT-Form benutzen will. Kann mir einer vielleicht nen kleinen Quellcode schreiben, der nur eine Mp3-Datei abspielt? Oder ein kleines Tutorial dazu?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=142653&highlight=mp3

Gruß Tom


----------



## Ardaric (16. Juni 2004)

Danke, aber der Bezug auf meine Frage fehlt einfach.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Schau dir mal das hier an:
http://www.javazoom.net/javalayer/javalayer.html
...dazu gibts ne Anleitung...

und hier:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=31&thread=161752

Das funktioniert jedoch nur mit früheren Version von JMF, da Sun in den neuen Versionen aus lizenzrechtlichen  Gründen keinen MP3 codec mehr verwenden darf.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Ardaric (16. Juni 2004)

Also ich hab Java 1.4.2 und NetBeans. Außerdem JMF 1.2.2. Habe jetzt auch endlich einen gescheiten Beispielcode gefunden. Funktioniert Prima.
Die Info, dass das nichtmehr funktionieren soll hab ich hier im Forum auch gefunden. Das stand ja bei Golem.de oder wie die Seite heißt. Allerdings ist doch der Artikel von 2002. Also Uralt in Computerzeit 

Ah ich seh grad dass dein Link auch OK ist. Danke 

JavaLayer hatte ich auch. Aber das hatte ich garnich geblickt ^^


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Könntest du dann auch den  "Beispielcode" posten? ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Ardaric (17. Juni 2004)

Oh, sicher ^^

http://www.informit.com/articles/article.asp?p=21113&seqNum=1


----------

